# Figuring Out What I Can & Can Not Eat



## Ashley Lahman (Apr 11, 2013)

I just found out I have IBS-D. I have extreme pain everyday (usually later in the day and at night). I have cut out caffeine and I know dairy and meat upset it. But is it worth keeping a FOOD JOURNAL? how fast does the 'bad food' react? Im confused because I have upper stomach pain where certain foods will begin to hurt it... then I have lower pain(gas/diarhea pain). How should I figure out what to eat and what to avoid? Ive had this issue for over a year and still cant figure it out! Sometimes dairy hurts, sometimes it dont... I dont know what to do, I cant live off veggies my whole life.


----------



## TimmyOToole (Apr 11, 2013)

I think a Food Journal is an excellent idea. Unfortunately it can take some time to compile. You have to try and cut out anything that you know exacerbates your symptons and even the things you think might. This can be very limiting of course but eventually you can introduce the 'maybe' category back in and see how it goes. Also remember that digestion can take hours so the thing you think is upsetting your symptons may not actually be responsible.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi there. Yes a food journal definitely helps, I have kept one for two months and even now realise that I forget to write some things like vitamins ( founds that my vitamins contained apple and pear juice extract which is not allowed on FODMAP diet), also remembering to break down the contents of a salad for example.
When you say some things affect you at some times and not others, you may find that your periods affect this so again the dairy helps to pinpoint that too. So write down ALL of your symptoms head to toe, include menstrual dates. How foods make you feel straight away, an hour later, or days later. Pretty soon you will be able to pinpoint the culprits. Good luck.


----------



## Steve123c (Mar 14, 2013)

Do your research on LOW FODMAP diet and stick with it. It will explain what you can and can't eat.


----------

